
Ask HN: How to find open source project to contribute - nodivbyzero
Hello hackers,<p>I&#x27;d like to be involved in open source project as developer, but I don&#x27;t know which one.
I use C&#x2F;C++ on my daily basis, try to write Go&#x2F;Python scripts.<p>How did you choose your open-source project? There are some many of them...
======
JoshTriplett
By far the _most_ important criteria: work on a project you actually use and
care about. Don't arbitrarily pick a project because it looks interesting.

What software do you rely on regularly? What bugs you about it? What could it
do better?

------
j-hernandez
Have a look at Code Triage if you haven't already.
[http://www.codetriage.com/](http://www.codetriage.com/) \- I believe I found
them here in a thread a while back. You'll get an open issue for projects
you'd be interested in contributing to sent to your inbox daily. May be of
some interest to you

